

Groovy Examples of Vintange Retro Typography - jakerocheleau
http://www.designtickle.com/2013/01/vintage-examples-retro-typography/

======
vorg
To have your site seriously considered for upvoting at Hacker News, I suggest
you remove the word "Groovy" from the heading and resubmit. Readers here have
become immune to anything which even hints at promotion of the Groovy
Language.

